# Firearm Trends



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

What do you think will be the next “thing” in firearms?
What were/are your favorites? Please tell us about them.
I enjoyed 1911 race guns for a while, then switched to a full race Ruger MKII (remember pin shoots at Doug’s?). 44 Mags were loud and kicked too much. I was always going to get a Contender and lots of barrels but never did. The 10/22s were fun. I’m currently messing with my fifth AR-15 and own an LCP.
I think I’ll do a .22 next, and it won’t be black. 
Gun show season is here


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I think it'll be something to do with 22 LR's. with the price of ammo and the cost of a regular "range day",, I think people will start buying more 22lr and leave the big guns home. just my 2 cents. 


Ps- I LOOOOOOVE shooting my GSG 1911 in 22lr. talk about a fun gun!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would have to say my 10/22 is my favorite and certainly gets shot at least twice as much as the next most often shot rifle. The cost of ammo certainly is a big factor, so I picked up another one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with Gee. Ruger just announced the SP101 will be released in .22lr (again?) and countless other firearms are trending that way. Another trend that I think will be huge is threaded barrels, and tacticool rifles


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm pretty stoked about the SP101 in .22LR. I've got one in .357, so it will be nice to have something similar in .22 to train and plink with. More and more handgun manufacturers are offering .22 conversions for their pistols, and I think we will be seeing more of that.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I agree with Gee. Ruger just announced the SP101 will be released in .22lr (again?) and countless other firearms are trending that way. Another trend that I think will be huge is threaded barrels, and tacticool rifles


I think Ruger also came out with a 10 shot Single Six that should be a hoot!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> [quote="Bax*":spr7nlts]I agree with Gee. Ruger just announced the SP101 will be released in .22lr (again?) and countless other firearms are trending that way. Another trend that I think will be huge is threaded barrels, and tacticool rifles


I think Ruger also came out with a 10 shot Single Six that should be a hoot![/quote:spr7nlts]

Yeah they announced it a couple of months ago. They call it the Single Ten. MSRP is $619, so I'd imagine it'll cost about $550


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

How about the ¾ scale 1911-22 Browning is advertising? It looks like the list price is $599 I wonder how much they will be discounted.
What about rifles?
Do you think we’ve hit the wall with the gadgets to bolt on ARs?
I took the heavy barrel and giant scope off my 10/22 and haven’t quite decided what is next.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> Do you think we've hit the wall with the gadgets to bolt on ARs?












How about this zombie killing contraption built by Lauer Custom Weaponry?
http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/galle ... ns?photo=1


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Didn't I see that on Sons of Guns?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> Didn't I see that on Sons of Guns?


I think this one came out a little before Sons of Guns aired.... but I may be mistaken.

My ultimate answer for trends in firearms is that rimfires seem to be a gold mine right now. With the price of brass and components, people are really grabbing onto their .22 LR, .22 WMR, and .17 HMR for a day of plinking.

Now I wonder if more guys will jump on the .17 HMR AR-15 bandwagon like Alexander Arms? This rifle would be much more interesting to me if it came with a high capacity magazine. That would make for a great day of bunny bustin and p-dog shootin for me
http://alexanderarms.com/item/27/164/17 ... eRifle.htm


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Cooky said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think we've hit the wall with the gadgets to bolt on ARs?
> ...


The magazine on the arrow launcher seems useless. I would agree with the .22 I also think more and more people are going to start reloading to bring down the cost of their bigger weapons such as your .45 and .40s as wells as .223 and bigger calibers.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, I think the AR15 trend is slowing down a little. lol



I dont think the AR in 17 will catch on. Why shoot a 17 when a 223 is cheaper and hits harder??


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

As far as guns, I would really like a SxS 20 gauge. I don't want a cheap one though. I love my 10/22. Probably gets used almost as much as my Remington 870, which I also love carrying. 

I think a 300 win mag is on the list too. But I would also like a couple non-firearm items before I buy another firearm....one of those being a good spotting scope.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gee, that thing looks like a robot should be carrying it!


----------



## adam1228 (Mar 3, 2011)

I think we will see more rimfires for sure. There have been quite a few tactical type coming out in 22 LR, I'm hoping to see more in 22 mag.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I think to be the next "thing" it will have to come in way less expensive than what we have been seeing for the last little while. You can buy a 10/22 and a brick of ammo for less money than a cool handguard set for your AR.

I handled one of these at the local petting zoo the other day and it had a $450 price tag on it. Even Ruger missed in my opinion.[attachment=1:32jv3ae2]Ruger SR22.jpg[/attachment:32jv3ae2]
How can it be that plastic and stamped sheet metal is is worth more than nicely finished steel and pretty wood?[attachment=0:32jv3ae2]Henry.jpg[/attachment:32jv3ae2]This is only $250 from the same place.

Has anyone played with any of the AR-15 to .22 conversions?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, I have a Ciener 22lr conversion kit that I shoot out of one of my M4 style AR's and I LOOOOVE it! It is 100% more reliable than my crappy mp5 clone (GSG-5) I think I'd go with a CMMG kit if I were to do it over, but the Ciener kit works fine, I've just heard to many horror stories about Jon Cieners customer service. lol. I've had my conversion kit for probably 5 years and I cant tell you how much money I've saved by shooting 22lr instead of 223! I also got 3 extra black dog machinery 30 round mags for it and those are awesome! anywho. If you, or anyone else wants to take it for a whirl, I'm sure we can get together sometime.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ruger got on production for the Single Ten pretty quickly. Davidsons already has them in stock
http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/defa ... ?item=8100


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I paid $379 for a sr22 last year. Overpriced? yes, but aren't all christmas gifts?

they ruined the single ten with that fiber optic sight! hopefully one can be had with a more traditional sight.

I agree that the 17hmr won't catch on in AR form...... 223 is cheaper, flatter, and just plain awesomer!!! 

I have a 17mach2 conversion on a 10/22, it is my favorite rimfire. Half the price of hmr and only 400fps slower. it's the shizzle ma nizzle!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> .................................................. it's the shizzle ma nizzle!!!


 :shock:

Daily, I'm reminded what little I know about firearms.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Here will be my next rifle:

http://www.stagarms.com/product_info.ph ... cts_id=218

Built for Southpaws. Guarenteed .5MOA semi-auto, its gotta be a blast to shoot.

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Here an impression of an old style assault rifle. I'd prefer peep sights but the comp is in the way. The comp sure is easy on the ears.

It looks like a 10/22 with a big clip but there is more.

Barrel cut to 16-1/4" and threaded
Rear sight removed and slot filled
Action smoothed 
Trigger worked to 3lb 12oz.
Over travel screw on trigger
Volquartsen recoil buffer
Picatinny scope mount
M4 front sling mount modified to fit modified 10/22 barrel band then reblued
Barrel band gap widened to accommodate new sling mount then repainted
AR15-A2 rear sling mount drilled, countersunk and reblued
Stock inletted to mount rear sling mount
Power custom hand guard modified by machining flats and drilling holes for mounting (it was supposed to mount to the rear sight)
Stock stripped and refinished darker
Reproduction M14 1-1/4" wide sling

[attachment=1:2nwit8mb]1022 3.jpg[/attachment:2nwit8mb]
[attachment=0:2nwit8mb]1022 1.jpg[/attachment:2nwit8mb]
[attachment=3:2nwit8mb]1022 6.jpg[/attachment:2nwit8mb]
[attachment=2:2nwit8mb]1022 5.jpg[/attachment:2nwit8mb]


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Who did your trigger and action work Cooky? that looks like a fun little plinker.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I did the work myself. Replacing the springs made the most difference (the trigger return spring was extremely stiff). I have Brownell’s “In Hole” and “Over Pin” Master Spring Kits so making new springs is easy. You have to shim the sides of the trigger and other moving parts to get the slop out. I made a trigger fixture after I realized that I wanted to change the engagement quite a bit. Polishing all of the mating surfaces finished it up.


----------

